# One Leg Squat (Pistol) Tutorial



## Hawke (Sep 7, 2009)

[yt]cLSNsOYbpZA[/yt]


----------



## Stuey (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude, havent I seen you somewhere before?




Only joshin ya. Good vid, (1st one!). Thanks


----------

